# Started an engineering blog



## HowEngineeringWorks (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I recently started a how to/understanding Engineering website and just wanted some feedback! The site can be found @ www.howengineeringworks.com. Please check it out and tell me what I can do to improve it!

Thank you!


----------

